# Vet thinks pup might have mild patellar laxicity



## parakiss (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, this is my first time owning a chi. He's 8 weeks and I just took him to his first vet exam and first round of puppy shots. The vet said he looks like he might have mild patellar laxity, but that she's still not sure, but that she'll be able to tell when he's about six months. Should I be worried? I didn't notice anything wrong with the way he walks or runs, but the vet and other people have made comments that he walks like a little pitbull or bulldog:/


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That's a little young to be diagnosed. Let her/him grow up a little. There isn't much you can do unless he is in pain. Just watch him. Sue


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm hoping you have a health guarantee from the breeder. It is a bit young to be diagnosed but I would speak to your breeder and at least let them know. The parents should not be bred again if your puppy has LP and a good breeder would wait to see the diagnosis on your pup before breeding again from the parents.

Why do I feel like all we are talking about on the forum lately is bad breeding and the associated problems? It's so annoying because it is largely preventable if due diligence is taken and people aren't just in it for the money!


----------



## rainrork (Mar 22, 2012)

I had Reggie at the vet a few months back because he would not put any weight on his left back leg for several days and then he began using it occasionally. Within a week he was walking on all fours as if nothing was wrong. I took him after 2 days of no weight bearing, the vet said it usually slips back into place. If it does not then he might require surgery. He has not shown any signs of pain since that visit. Reggie does walk a bit bowed legged, but he does not have any problems walking or show signs of pain. So I am hoping that he will not have any more problems. He is due for his annual visit. I talk to the vet about it and report back here. In the meantime, I agree with Susan - it is young for a diagnosis so just watch as he grows. Don't worry!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I have no idea about LP but wanted to say welcome to CP.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

That seems so young to be diagnosed. His bones are still growing, after all. I'd contact the breeder to let her know whats going on and see what she says. Other than that, I think it's a wait and see situation, I think.


----------



## parakiss (Jun 5, 2012)

Thx everyone for your input. I told my sister-in-law whose friends with the lady who had the parents and she says that the dad has the bow-legged and that he's fine. Now...when I went to choose my puppy, I saw the dad and didn't notice a bow leg, and the dad is really old. I forgot how old the lady told me he was, but he's up there. 

I've been reading this book called "The Chihuahua Handbook" and doing some research online and what I've got so far is that there's four different grades of patellar luxacity. The 1st grade doesn't require surgery. So could it be that they both have the 1st grade? But ya'll are right, I'm not gonna worry about it for now because he is still young.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

My Izzy is bow legged..her xrays have been seen by 2 radiologists and they both recommended that she walk up hills, stand on her back legs for treat etc to build the muscle up which helps reduce the strain ...with such a young pup I would think you will seem some changes as he grows ...BTW both radiologists recommended we not operate on Izzy until she was at least 5 yrs old unless absolutely necessary....she has no pain, runs and plays, never is lame or does the skip step....


----------

